# Boston details



## Treehouse413

Wtf is going on in bean town ????

file:///var/mobile/Library/SMS/Attachments/99/09/B9C7F74E-3969-47A9-A2EC-41A91345A149/FILE_7156.pdf


----------



## Bloodhound

Treehouse413 said:


> Wtf is going on in bean town ????
> 
> file:///var/mobile/Library/SMS/Attachments/99/09/B9C7F74E-3969-47A9-A2EC-41A91345A149/FILE_7156.pdf


Uhhh, I don't know?


----------



## Treehouse413

Bloodhound said:


> Uhhh, I don't know?


My bad . This should work .









Boston City Council tees up hearing on civilian flaggers, cites ‘systemic racism’


City Councilors are bringing back the idea of civilian flaggers for construction projects, arguing that it’s a great way to help with Black unemployment in the city.



www.bostonherald.com


----------



## k12kop

Some folks are inconvenienced by traffic? Sorry to hear about that. Here is an idea for the council, if the are going to create new divisions within the BPD how about looking into a Division of School Safety before some body gets killed?


----------



## Treehouse413

City Council proposal calls for hiring hundreds of Boston residents as flaggers at construction sites


The creation of a city office that would hire hundreds of residents to flag traffic at Boston’s many construction sites will soon be studied.



www.boston.com


----------



## DPH1992

This isn’t happening, trust me. They’ve talked about this for years once Menino left office. Believe it or not there’s still a few people left in City Hall that are on our side and they’ll shoot this down.


----------



## CCCSD

So if one gets run over, it’s a hate crime..?

AGENDA


----------



## patrol22

While I’m sure it won’t fly it sounds like BPD needs to do something to handle the amount of details that are requested but go unfilled. It’s a little hard to mandate that you have to have a detail but then in the same breath say if we can’t make it then oh well. Maybe let some of the other police agencies in Boston fill them when BPD exhausts their lists.


----------



## NEPS

patrol22 said:


> Maybe let some of the other police agencies in Boston fill them when BPD exhausts their lists.


If my experience working for one of those "other police agencies in Boston" in the 1990s is any guide, BPPA will permit this to happen the moment those other police agency's officers are able to reach those details by crossing a bridge of ice that spans the fiery pits of hell.


----------



## USAF3424

patrol22 said:


> While I’m sure it won’t fly it sounds like BPD needs to do something to handle the amount of details that are requested but go unfilled. It’s a little hard to mandate that you have to have a detail but then in the same breath say if we can’t make it then oh well. Maybe let some of the other police agencies in Boston fill them when BPD exhausts their lists.


Believe it or not, that is exactly what we are trying to do.


----------



## patrol22

USAF3424 said:


> Believe it or not, that is exactly what we are trying to do.


That’s good. Not being able to fill half your details would be perfect ammo for someone to take them away. Glad it’s going in the right direction


----------



## CCCSD

MSP might want them…


Need SSPOs!


----------



## Kilvinsky

Some details ARE being filled, though unofficially. I know when we have a major event and the scheduled Detail doesn't show up, we are FORCED to send someone out to handle the traffic. Well in the past, if a BPD Sgt. showed up and started getting pissy about why we were in the street, we'd simply say, "Covering your asses!" I have the utmost respect for BPD, they do NOT have a nice easy job, but reality is also not always on their radar. We often have enough to fill without coving for them, but there are times when it simply HAS to happen, let's face it. Reality sucks. It either gets filled by someone else, or it potentially goes away and NO one gets to get paid for it.


----------



## dave73

Or the City of Boston could let retired officers who know police laws and responsibilities work details. I think one of the main reasons their details don't always get filled (besides the large amount of them) is when you are forced on overtime the majority of your working days, who really wants to go work on their day off?


----------



## NEPS

dave73 said:


> Or the City of Boston could let retired officers who know police laws and responsibilities work details.


A special law was passed 7 years ago to permit retired Boston officers to work as special officers up until the age of 68. Why the City is not doing this I do not know.






Session Law - Acts of 2015 Chapter 124







malegislature.gov


----------



## Kilvinsky

NEPS said:


> A special law was passed 7 years ago to permit retired Boston officers to work as special officers up until the age of 68. Why the City is not doing this I do not know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Session Law - Acts of 2015 Chapter 124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malegislature.gov


It's a thing that MANY departments are doing for two main reasons: 1) Gotta fill the details so it doesn't seem like you simply don't care enough NOT to (why do you fill this detail on Monday because it's a public safety issue, but Tuesday, it's OK if it goes empty?); 2) guys retire and can use some kind of income/don't really WANT to retire and love being able to still don the uniform and go to work; it kills time and it's better than being home and listening to your spouse bitch at you about doing this and that. 

There are still far too many for Boston to fill. Back in the day, I got it, it's a territorial thing, but in this day and age, even though the flagman issue doesn't have the momentum it DID have, it's still there, you either wake up to allowing others to cover when you can't, or you just give up ALL the details and suck wind. Common-freaking-Sense.


----------



## Roy Fehler

NEPS said:


> A special law was passed 7 years ago to permit retired Boston officers to work as special officers up until the age of 68. Why the City is not doing this I do not know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Session Law - Acts of 2015 Chapter 124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malegislature.gov


There have been many awesome laws proposed that made it to the General Court’s website, did the Governor actually sign this to make it law?

The Governor in 2015 was Coupe Deval Patrick, so I have my serious doubts that this made it past him.


----------



## USAF3424

Roy Fehler said:


> There have been many awesome laws proposed that made it to the General Court’s website, did the Governor actually sign this to make it law?
> 
> The Governor in 2015 was Coupe Deval Patrick, so I have my serious doubts that this made it past him.


Yes the Governor signed it. All of the commissioners since have refused to implement the program.


----------

